# LGB Sound Did anyone ever here of this..and if so how do i do it.



## bdmagg

_ just bought lgb 2019s engine with sound that has been sitting the guy told LGB 2019 MOGUL STEAM ENGINE SOUND UNIT
Sound board only. 

Description: 
Up for auction is a LGB 2019 Steam Engine Sound Unit removed from a 2-6-0 Mogul tender.
Sound unit has steam engine chuff, bell, and whistle sounds. 
Sound unit was working when removed. However, unable to test sound unit at this time. Please bid accordingly.
I was told by my local club members that since this unit has been stored awhile, power will need to be applied to this unit for at least one hour to re-charge the capacitors. The sound unit should work and sound as intended after this initial re-charge session.

I will provide a copy of the original 2019S Mogul instructions that shows the hookups for this unit.
There is a volume control and an On/Off switch located on one side of the sound card.
I was planning on putting this sound unit in a 2018D LGB Mogul that did not have sound, but I ended up selling that engine before I got around to it.
Please see photos. 


me everything works. train runs great but no sound took everything apart check wires switch bat nothing.. so i look on the internet and found this has anybody ever heard of this and if so how do i do.. please help thinking i got ripped off on my sound.. im new at this so please don't laugh.

_


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

A little difficult to diagnose from afar, I've never seen one of these. The "charging the capacitors" sounds a bit bogus to me.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Just wondering if you checked your speaker wires and speaker. Find a similar speaker to test it with that you know works and reapply power. Incidentally, you should get power almost immediately from capacitors. Also if there is a battery, check to make sure it is maintaining a charge and check to be sure it's the correct amperage although I have not heard of capasitors and a battery on the same sound board, but I guess it can be done. Make sure your positive and negative wires are correct and that there is actually power to them. (test) Also on some sound units there are alternate outputs of which some are not used. LGB sound units can be pricey, even not working, but are fixable. If you can't get it to work call Train Li USA at (508) 529 9166 they may be able to help. One concern in the posted description that would make me real uneasy is; "However, unable to test sound unit at this time. Please bid accordingly". As I said before though, it should be fixable, if it isn't working. Hope you can find the problem, good luck! Ken


----------



## Dan Pierce

The 2019S had a double layer board and used a 9 volt battery for low voltage operation.
This board will not work properly unless the chuff circuit is active ant that was a sensor on the engine rear axle.

The capacitors mentioned were on later moguls and took about 1 minute to charge since they were super caps and gave standing sounds for 20 to 30 seconds when power was turned off.

I have 3 different LGB moguls and each with different sound cards. Plus I removed the funky sound of the double stacked boards and installed a decoder with great sound!!. 

Use google to find a diagram of the 2219S wiring with LGB 2219S-1.pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's a post with a lot of LGB Manual links.

LGB service manuals

This appears to be the manual with a diagram.

2219S-1 Service


----------

